# Dang it....



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

It got away....


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

Nice one, it escaped!


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

:lol:


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Is there any key evidence?


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Perhaps "Find" can locate it and "Hold" can keep it in place long enough to "Return" it.


----------



## xIsamuTM (Jul 8, 2008)

That's it! I'm going Home.


----------



## HIPAR (May 15, 2005)

Leaving winter.

--- CHAS


----------



## cweave02 (Oct 12, 2007)

Must be the Escape key.


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Perhaps "Find" can locate it and "Hold" can keep it in place long enough to "Return" it.


Whoa, did you come up with that all by yourself? Did you sit down afterwards and take a rest? It looks like that particular sentence would have taken a lot out of you.  (j/k) :lol: Nice one man!


----------



## cweave02 (Oct 12, 2007)

Make sure that "insert" is there to put it in the right place.


----------



## rudeney (May 28, 2007)

I think it just needed some "space".


----------



## xIsamuTM (Jul 8, 2008)

This is the End, my only friend, the End... o/"


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

I think it wants to go wireless.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

I think I'll just delete the whole thing.


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

Richard King said:


> I think I'll just delete the whole thing.


that is as bad as the commercials where the (OK) button jumped off the remote to explain PPV


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

You guys are getting a lot of mileage out of one button.


----------



## Phil T (Mar 25, 2002)

Richard King said:


> I think I'll just delete the whole thing.


Get Control of yourself. Drink a Tab.


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

Phil T said:


> Get Control of yourself. Drink a Tab.


this one goes way way back


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

I can't believe anyone would want to even "Enter" this conversation. Perhaps they ought to "Shift" themselves to another. 

:rolling:


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

this just might be true


----------



## kocuba (Dec 29, 2006)

Maybe we should just "Pause" here and take a "Break"


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

*F8* just seems to have *Insert*ed me into this conversation and now I can't *Esc* even though I try to *Break *away. It may be time for a *Pause *though.


----------



## xIsamuTM (Jul 8, 2008)

God make it End


----------



## kocuba (Dec 29, 2006)

This is getting way out of *C*on*tr*o*l*


----------



## Skates (Apr 15, 2004)

It was probably just out for a stroll, er, Scroll, and it did give me Pause, but not to worry - they always Return Home in the End...

It's probably down at the Del. I sure hope he took one of his Caps.

Truly, the whole thing leaves me Num...

(Please, don't ever make me do this again...) :grin:


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Richard King said:


> *F8* just seems to have *Insert*ed me into this conversation and now I can't *Esc* even though I try to *Break *away. It may be time for a *Pause *though.


OK, *Backspace* up a bit and take a deep breath.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Lord Vader said:


> OK, *Backspace* up a bit and take a deep breath.


Actually, as it appears to be near lunch time, I could use a Byte.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

:icon_lame


----------



## xIsamuTM (Jul 8, 2008)

there are 10 types of people
those who know binary, and those who don't.


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

xIsamuTM said:


> there are 10 types of people
> those who know binary, and those who don't.


technology is as simple as 01 10 11


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

This is one _punny _thread :lol:


----------



## kevinwmsn (Aug 19, 2006)

Did you check to see if it went *Home*?


----------



## kevinwmsn (Aug 19, 2006)

I'm sure there are *Alt*ernative keys that could be pressed.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

smiddy said:


> Whoa, did you come up with that all by yourself? Did you sit down afterwards and take a rest? It looks like that particular sentence would have taken a lot out of you.  (j/k) :lol: Nice one man!


After *Scrolling* around the keyboard...it was just took a moment to *Pause* and think about the mission at hand and doing an *Insert * of the appropriate *ALT*ernatives to *End* the search with a successful capture of the *ESC* key.


----------



## xIsamuTM (Jul 8, 2008)

+++ATH


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

Double Key Bounce


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

Maybe it is looking for Pinky


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

F1 Disaster


----------



## audiomaster (Jun 24, 2004)

curt8403 said:


> this one goes way way back


When the Esc button arrives it will have words with the Done button! Then there will be trouble. Good thing it is "air cooled" and "professional"! Suggest you put the whole thing in a bottom drawer and forget them.


----------



## audiomaster (Jun 24, 2004)

Richard King said:


> It got away....


Yeah but your handles showed up at the local flea market! Vandals were arrested but handles being kept by police as evidence. Trial being delayed by actions of high priced defense lawyer. Might be months. Suggest you acquire extra set of handles. Maybe search Ebay?


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Elkay-LKCVR2085...temQQimsxZ20081129?IMSfp=TL081129114010r29339
But I want a right hand faucet.


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

Man...


----------



## Phil T (Mar 25, 2002)

Richard King said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/Elkay-LKCVR2085...temQQimsxZ20081129?IMSfp=TL081129114010r29339
> But I want a right hand faucet.


You can have my left handed clock...

http://www.amazon.com/American-Science-Surplus-BACKWARDS-RUNNING/dp/B000KDYQFM/ref=pd_sbs_t_1


----------



## dbconsultant (Sep 13, 2005)

Richard King said:


> *F8* just seems to have *Insert*ed me into this conversation and now I can't *Esc* even though I try to *Break *away. It may be time for a *Pause *though.


You all are *2#* for me!


----------

